# Meyers??



## Surfside (Oct 10, 2005)

Has anyone here installed a Meyers V lt on their Tundra?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

There are a few Tundras in my area that have 7.5' Boss Vs mounted on them. They look like they handle the V plows very well.


----------



## Surfside (Oct 10, 2005)

I was thinking of the MeyersV Lt , it has a weight of 582#. Since I have only plowed with Fisher, I bought one today. 7'6" HD for 2800! Leveling and new tires will be installed on Tuesday and plow install Thursday!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Surfside;1534067 said:


> I was thinking of the MeyersV Lt , it has a weight of 582#. Since I have only plowed with Fisher, I bought one today. 7'6" HD for 2800! Leveling and new tires will be installed on Tuesday and plow install Thursday!


Very nice. Thumbs Up Make sure you post pictures when it's installed.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Why do some add an S to Meyer? It's like those who put a G in Cummins.


----------

